
Ask HN: Best trick for your side project? - tmaly
If you work on a side project, what has been the best tip &#x2F; trick that you use that you are glad you had knowledge of?<p>In context, this could be a library, a devops practice, a traction process etc.
======
sharemywin
build a landing page first. Helps focus the pitch and put yourself in
customers shoes. If you can't hone your pitch to a question or exclamation,
tag line and three benefits with a couple bullets each its going to be a hard
sell. example, [http://www.bid2mow.com/](http://www.bid2mow.com/)

------
pynerds
Read The 4-Hour Workweek by Tim Ferriss

~~~
tmaly
I would also add

Traction by Gabriel Weinberg and Justin Mares

and

Will It Fly by Patt Flynn

